# Audiopipe speaker wire



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, Ive seen this suff floating around ebay for a bit, so i bit the bullet and bought 100 ft of 14 gauge speaker wire. Im less than impressed. On the wire it is printed 14 gauge. When held side by side with some 16 gauge that I have, it seems to be the same size. the kicker is that on the 14 gauge, the jacket is thicker, and the conductors smaller, than the 16 gauge. It seems to be 18 gauge wire with a 16 gauge jacket and 14 gauge printed on it. Stay away from this stuff. Ive contacted the Ebay seller asking for a full refund, and if they dont give it to me Ill be leaving negative feedback for selling crap. It will be only the 2nd negative ive ever left LOL


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

How much did you waste on this? You should have known better.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> How much did you waste on this? You should have known better.


17 bucks LOL


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

King Nothing said:


> 17 bucks LOL


ok good. I had actually wrongly read the thread title and initially thought it said, "Audiophile speaker wire" 

I thought I was going to have to kill you.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> ok good. I had actually wrongly read the thread title and initially thought it said, "Audiophile speaker wire"
> 
> I thought I was going to have to kill you.


Nope. I Emailed the ebay seller this morning and was offered a partial refund. one thing I can say is even though the product sucks, it seems the customer service is pretty darn good.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

A partial refund for product not as described is "pretty good"?


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> A partial refund for product not as described is "pretty good"?


Considering I dont want to spend 10-12 bucks shipping this stuff back to them and Ive already used it for something else. It seems like them giving me a partial refund and me keeping the wire isnt bad. They got back to me quickly and were very apologetic and friendly in the email...


----------



## Bob Morrow (May 4, 2009)

Is it copper-jacketed aluminum or real copper? If it's aluminum, you really got jacked.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Bob Morrow said:


> Is it copper-jacketed aluminum or real copper? If it's aluminum, you really got jacked.


looks like copper


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Always buy here. Quality stuff really cheap. The White jacketed speaker wire is tits.
Audio Cables - RCA / 3.5mm


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

I bought THX Moster speaker wire for 23 dollars 100ft of 14 ga. At my local homedept


----------



## xlversatyle (Feb 25, 2009)

audio piping is great


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

xlversatyle said:


> audio piping is great


Was there a reason for this stupid ass, useless post, or are you just trying to get your post count high enough to sell crap?


----------

